# Toledo, Lake Erie, & Western Updates!



## TylerP42 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello. I've been helping at TLEW and now there will be a weekly/biweekly update on the progress of our tracks and restoration work. I would appreciate it if you took a look, and tell me what you all think, I am the one in the videos.



Thanks for the support, you are an amazing group!


----------



## TylerP42 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd appreciate it if anyone could give any insight or comments and tell me how to improve.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 29, 2015)

Great video Tyler, and the car looks like it will be a gem when y'all get it done and in service!

Look forward to your updates!


----------



## greatcats (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Tyler- I am a former Erie Lackawanna employee. Our old coaches were not painted blue, but dark green. It is possible that it was repainted a different color, but it looks rather like a Central Railroad of NJ coach, which were in use under NJT.


----------



## TylerP42 (Oct 30, 2015)

greatcats said:


> Hi Tyler- I am a former Erie Lackawanna employee. Our old coaches were not painted blue, but dark green. It is possible that it was repainted a different color, but it looks rather like a Central Railroad of NJ coach, which were in use under NJT.


It was painted blue for our train and our colors, the Blue Bird train. Our colours are Blue and Gold. They will eventually be painted pullman green.


----------



## greatcats (Oct 30, 2015)

I sent a reply earlier but for some reason it did not go through or I forgot to hit send. Thanks for the clarification, Tyler. If my memory serves me correctly the former Lackawanna and former Erie diesel haled coached, both dark green, were not used by New Jersey Transit. The last I saw of them was in '74 or'75 in Hoboken on a Port Jervis bound train. Then all the old diesel hauled coaches were replaced by the Pullman Standard push pulls, some of which are now in Utah! The old dark green Lackawanna MU electrics continued to run until August, 1984. I know that one for sure because I was aboard the last one that operated under its own power, the 7:20 om from Hoboken to Gladstone and then it deadheaded back to Summit yard and the system power was turned off. The engineer gave me his tools, which now reside in my upstairs hallway: the air brake handle, reverser lever, and electric plug.


----------



## TylerP42 (Nov 1, 2015)

greatcats said:


> I sent a reply earlier but for some reason it did not go through or I forgot to hit send. Thanks for the clarification, Tyler. If my memory serves me correctly the former Lackawanna and former Erie diesel haled coached, both dark green, were not used by New Jersey Transit. The last I saw of them was in '74 or'75 in Hoboken on a Port Jervis bound train. Then all the old diesel hauled coaches were replaced by the Pullman Standard push pulls, some of which are now in Utah! The old dark green Lackawanna MU electrics continued to run until August, 1984. I know that one for sure because I was aboard the last one that operated under its own power, the 7:20 om from Hoboken to Gladstone and then it deadheaded back to Summit yard and the system power was turned off. The engineer gave me his tools, which now reside in my upstairs hallway: the air brake handle, reverser lever, and electric plug.


 These were acquired by us I believe in the 60's.


----------



## TylerP42 (Nov 1, 2015)

New video is up!



Tell me what you think!


----------



## TylerP42 (Nov 2, 2015)

Are my speaking skills good?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> Are my speaking skills good?


Excellent! You might have a future in media Tyler, well done!


----------



## greatcats (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree with Mr. Dylan. You are a fine speaker. Just avoid what I think is the current biggest cliche in the English language when speaking to the public: " You guys " applied to mixed company. I nearly threw some tour guides off my bus in Alaska for repeatedly saying that term. Keep up the good work.


----------



## greatcats (Nov 3, 2015)

Diplomatic suggestion- speak a little more slowly. Your appearance is sharp!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 3, 2015)

If you haven't already (haven't looked at it yet), please be sure to add Closed Captioning (CC). If you use an automatic translated, please spare yourself embarrassment and verify the text matches the spoken word. Many translators do a terrible job.


----------

